

There Is No Right Answer-- And Smart VCs Know It - dwynings
http://chrisyeh.blogspot.com/2009/09/there-is-no-right-answer-and-smart-vcs.html

======
shrikant
And good bosses. And savvy interviewers.

In fact, just about anyone who has the standing to make professional decisions
that impact you.

